# [Startup] American Megatrends Screen



## avh7

*Hello, experts! 
For the past few weeks, I've been seeing the AMI screen everytime I turn on my computer. It wasn't like that before, so I have no clue why it's showing up now. I pressed f1 and f2 numerous times and went through every session, still I cannot find the problem of why it keeps appearing during startup.

Since I just received a new computer this April, I'm not very familiar with the new AMI then I was with Windows XP. Instead, I used screen-shot to show my AMI screen. I hope this will help!*


----------



## Elvandil

There is usually a BIOS setting concerning what appears at startup. A BIOS update could have reverted some settings and made it appear, too.

But, what is the problem? Do you not want it, or just want to know why it is there?


----------



## avh7

Elvandil said:


> There is usually a BIOS setting concerning what appears at startup. A BIOS update could have reverted some settings and made it appear, too.
> 
> But, what is the problem? Do you not want it, or just want to know why it is there?


*I'm not so sure about the BIOS setting appearing as well.. I only see this American Megatrends Screen and that is all.. Well, besides pressing f1 and f2 after it.

I do not want this AMI screen to appear again when I start up my computer. But at the same time, I want to know how/why it started to suddenly appear while starting up. I hope it won't be complicated as it seems to be!*


----------



## ttifrum

If you look carefully at the attached picture there is a message in the middle of the text stating 'AHCI Port 2 Hard Disk', indicating that there is a S.M.A.R.T. status of bad. I'm afraid this is an indication of a failing hard drive and what is happening is that when your system boots up it spots this problem and won't let you continue running your system unless you confirm that you want to continue. My suggestion is that you back up your hard drive and replace it before it fails completely.


----------



## jhparizona

Also check the power and data cables are fully plugged in (Power off first of course). The SATA cables are very small and can easily become dislodged. If the power cable is not fully seated, it can cause a S.M.A.R.T. error. Some of the most common S.M.A.R.T. errors are heat related. Make sure there is sufficient air flow around the computer and there is not anything blocking the air intakes / exhausts and that all the fans are running. Also ensure there is not an excessive amount of dust in the system. If there is, have it cleaned out by someone who knows what they are doing. Excessive dust will cause the power supply to over heat and fail after a while.


----------

